# Rehandling a western blade with a wa handle.



## Hamso k (May 12, 2020)

I have a knife I really love however the western handle is too small. Is Rehandling from western to wa a thing? I've seen it done with knives that don't have a bolster however mine has a pretty thick one. I'd be curious to know if anyone has tried this. If it's realistic enough I'd much rather rehandle my knife rather than get a new one. Thanks!


----------



## milkbaby (May 12, 2020)

*You can definitely do it or pay somebody else to do it. If you search the site I'm sure @Dave Martell has some examples of his conversions posted.

It's more work than just replacing a w handle, but not too big a deal for a skilled craftsperson. Not saying it won't necessarily be a pain, but it's not like some crazy moon landing mission.*


----------

